# 10G African Cichlid Tank



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Just a Fun little Freshwater tank, There are the 3 Africans, 3 Bronze Corys and 5 Whitecloud Minnows... Good times.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

And here is the Biggets of The Africans, Cmon someone's gotta know what they are!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

don;t really know african species..but its a nicely set-up tank...


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

So that's how we canadians dampen a noisy AC filter....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nice....sock :laugh:

i like your tank man, it looks much better than my 10g brackish tank


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

gary the un-IDed africans of yours are _Neolamprologous brevis_
http://www.cichlids.com/info/Neolamprologus_brevis


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

yep P45 is right i used to have a few of those...they like a Open space with just sand maybe a few rocks and Lots of different Snail shells get big ones because they will live and breed in them. also Lamprologous ocellatus (sp?) are good tank mates for them, i also had those.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> gary the un-IDed africans of yours are _Neolamprologous brevis_
> http://www.cichlids.com/info/Neolamprologus_brevis


 Thanks Man! The LFS guys didn't know what they were, just that they liked Hiding in shells. As for more fish, I think I will just stick with them, don't want to overcrowd My 10G tank, Unlike some others on this site...


----------

